# Installing TeamSpeak 2 On Freebsd 7.2 32bit



## Mimmo91 (May 1, 2010)

Hi All,
I want installing TeamSpeak 2 on Freebsd 7.2 32 bit.
Please post a cmds for installing.
Thanks and sorry for my bad english.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 1, 2010)

Install ports-mgmt/psearch so you can search the ports tree by yourself instead of asking here.

audio/teamspeak_client    Client side of a group voice chat system
audio/teamspeak_server    Server side of the TeamSpeak group voice chat system


----------

